# Acer delete key malfunction



## kaytell (Sep 2, 2010)

I recently purchased an Acer Aspire 5734Z and the Del key has stopped working. When I contacted Acer, they suggested that I press the Num Lock key. When pressing the Num Lock key, the unlock key icon appears and the delete key does nothing. It does not delete text. When pressing the Num Lock key again, the locked icon appears and then the delete key becomes a period. Can anyone tell me how to restore function to my Del key or why it does not work?

Thanks!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Try uninstalling and reinstalling the keyboard from device manager.

Right click COMPUTER>PROPERTIES on the left of the screen "Device Manager"
Under Keyboards (expand selection) Right click on the keyboard and choose uninstall.
Don't tick the uninstall drivers box yet (if it is there).

Once the keyboard is uninstalled, restart the computer. The keyboard should reinstall automatically. Check for DEL key functionality.


----------



## kaytell (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks (from one New Jersey-ian to another) for the time and the tip.


----------

